# Rockford Fosgate Punch 2.225 Old school amp query



## humza_bilal (Mar 28, 2012)

hi guys this is my first topic on diyma

hope everyone's fine
guys i need amp gut pics of rf punch 2.225 and help regarding heat sink.
i tired to copy the heat sink of the other model almost same in visual rf 2.200
attaching pics for better idea....


regards


----------

